# Hilfe zu Kondensatormotor



## SPS-Manager (29 Juni 2011)

Hallo ins Forum, 

heute muss ich mir von Euch einen Rat einholen.

Es handelt sich nicht um eine Anlage oder dergleichen, sondern um einen ganz schnöden Kondensator-Motor für einen Elektro Holzspalter.

Mir wurde der Motor mit defektem Kondensator und abgeschnittenen Kabeln im Klemmengehäuse gebracht.

Laut Messung habe ich auf einem Wicklungstrang 3,2 Ohm und auf dem anderen 1,0 Ohm laut Multimeter.

Ich habe den Motor nun so verschaltet das die direkte Netzspannung auf dem niederohmigen Strang hängt.

Die hochohmige ist mit dem Kondensator beschaltet.

Der Motor (ohne angebaute Pumpe) läuft ruhig ohne Brummen, aber wird nach einer Viertelstunde sehr heiss.

Muss ich evtl doch den hochohmigen Spulenteil an die Netzphase legen und die niederohmige mit dem Kondensator beschalten ??

Daten des Motors:
2,2 kw
230Volt / 13,5 Ampere
2820 Umdr
40 Mikrofarad
3 HP


Wer kann mir hier einen Tip geben - mit dieser Art Motor habe ich echt ein Problem !

Es ist ein älterer gekaufter Spalter für 230 Volt - kein Eigenbau mit Steinmetzschalteung !

Gruß  Chris


----------



## Verpolt (29 Juni 2011)

> ..Anfangs soll festgestellt  werden, dass bei dieser Art von Motoren meistens vier (in seltenen  Fällen auch drei) Leitungen aus dem Motor herausgeführt sind. Sind drei  Leitungen vorhanden, dann wurde der Motor von Werk aus nur für eine  Drehrichtung ausgelegt (eine kleine Ausnahme bilden hier  Kondensator-Motoren, bei denen die Haupt-, und die Hilfswicklung  untereinander vertauschbar sind. Diese Motoren kommen recht selten vor).  Sind vier Leitungen aus dem Motor geführt, dann kann der Motor für  beide Drehrichtungen geschaltet werden. In diesem Fall ist es zunächst  notwendig festzustellen, welche zwei Leitungen zur Hauptwicklung  (normalerweise mit U1 und U2 bezeichnet), welche zu Hilfswicklung  (Bezeichnung normalerweise Z1 und Z2) gehören. Sind die Bezeichnungen  vorhanden, dann kann der Motor gem. untenstehender Zeichnung verschaltet  werden. Sind keine Bezeichnungen vorhanden oder nicht mehr lesbar, dann  wird die Sache schwieriger. Für die richtige Verschaltung des Motors  muss trotzdem die richtige Zuordnung der Leitungen vorgenommen werden.  Das ist aber nicht einfach und nicht immer eindeutig. Als kleine Hilfe  kann ausgesagt werden, dass die Hauptwicklung zumeist einen geringeren  Widerstand als die Hilfswicklung hat. In der Regel ist der Widerstand  der Hilfswicklung etwa doppelt so groß wie der Widerstand der  Hauptwicklung. Um eine Sicherheit zu Erlangen sollte der Motor im  Betrieb bezüglich des Betriebs-, und Anlaufverhaltens, bezüglich der  Gesamtstromaufnahme und ggf. der Stromaufnahmen der Hilfs-, und der  Hauptwicklung beurteilt werden.


_______________________---


----------



## mariob (29 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
@verpolt, markiere doch bitte einmal den letzen Saz Deines Zitates auch rot, Heißwerden heißt unter Umständen zuviel Strom. Diese Bedingungen im letzten Satz möge der TE doch bitte abprüfen und hier posten.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## SPS-Manager (29 Juni 2011)

Hallo -

danke für die Info - das hatte ich so im WWW Netz auch irgendwo gefunden - habe es nach dieser Vorgabe angeschlossen.
Da wird der Motor nach der Viertelstunde schon über 60 Grad heiss.

Jetzt gerade habe ich spasshalber mal Anlauf und Hauptwickliung getauscht -  Motor dreht ruhig auf Solldrehzahl - und bleibt kalt  ??

Nur das Starten ist seltsam - nach Netz ein dreht er 10 sec mit verminderter Drehzahl um dann schlagartig auf Solldrehzahl zu gehen ???

Kondensator wie geschrieben neu und nach Typenschild.

Ich kann ihn halt nicht weiter auf Leistung testen, da ich nur den Motor hier habe.  Möchte nicht unbedingt einen Fehler machen, da es privat für einen Arb. Kollegen ist.

Chris


----------



## winnman (29 Juni 2011)

vielleicht ist da noch was irgendwo verbaut.
Das hört sich fast nach einer Anlaufvorrichtung an, dann sollten aber eigentlich 2 Kondensatoren vorhanden sein.
Für den Anlauf werden beide an die Hilfswicklung geschaltet und nach einer kurzen Zeit wird der Anlaufkondensator weggeschaltet (meist thermische Bimetall Zeitrelais bei alten Motoren).

Ist vielleicht doch irgendwo noch ein Kondensator verbaut? Ist in deinem Kondensator vielleicht deratiges eingebaut????????

Fragen über Fragen, stell doch mal ein paar Fotos rein


----------



## SPS-Manager (30 Juni 2011)

Hallo und Guten Morgen,

erst mal einen recht herzlichen Dank an Euch für die Unterstützung.

Nachdem ich den Motor nun gestern "verkehrt herum " beschaltet habe und die Hilfswicklung direkt am Netz hatte, ist er ja mit Startverzögerung prima gelaufen und kühl geblieben. 
Kollege hat ihn zu Hause testweise eingebaut, aber das schwache Startverhalten konnte die angebaute Pumpe nicht in Bewegung bringen. 

Somit war das nix !

Jetzt liegt der Motor wieder hier auf der Werkbank bei mir.
Habe die Anklemmung wieder nach Vorschrift gemacht und mal grob mit dem Zangenamperemeter gemessen.

Im Strang der Hauptwicklung fliessen ca 10 Amp und in der Hilfswicklung messe ich rund 4,5 Amp. Im gemeinsamen Pfad für Haupt- und Hilfswicklung fliessen in etwa 13 Amp. Alles nur per grober Zange gemessen.

Nun denke ich das der Motor im Leerlauf ohne Pumpe dran bestimmt nicht soviel aufnehmen darf ? 
Ergo - defekt ! Wer kann mir das bestätigen ?

Wicklungsschluss unereinander Haupt u Hilfswicklung sowie Erdschluss ist nicht feststelllbar für mich.

Für einen Rat wäre ich echt dankbar

Gruß Chris


----------



## mariob (30 Juni 2011)

Also,
ein normaler Drehstrommotor hat ohne Last Minimum 40% weniger Stromaufnahme als Nennstrom. Defekt oder nicht stelle ich durch Phasensymmetrie in der Stromaufnahme fest. Im Großteil der Fälle ist das so. Das geht aber bei einer einphasigen Maschine nicht.
Frage: Warum wurde der Motor überhaupt ausgebaut (sofern man bei abschneiden überhaupt davon sprechen kann), war die Maschine schon vorher im unklaren Zustand?
Hat der Motor eine begrenzte ED und gehört der überhaupt dahin? Ist der Kondensator lediglich Anlaß oder auch Betriebskondensator? Ich kenne das von einphasigen Kältemaschinen, dort liegt ein Stromüberwachungsrelais in der Arbeitswicklung und schaltet den Kondensator bei Unterschreiten des Nennstromes ab. 
Also, das Ding anlaufen lassen (richtig beschalten), dann den Kondensator abklemmen und schauen (auch mal messen) was passiert....
Ansonsten solltest Du mal mit der Wickelei deines geringsten Mißtrauens sprechen, die haben im allgemeinen auch die Daten der Maschine und können also besser diagnostizieren.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## SPS-Manager (1 Juli 2011)

Hallo und Guten Morgen,

kurze Info zur Lage.

Ich hatte den Motor ja wieder nach Vorschrift beschaltet.

Der gute Mann hat gestern damit längere Zeit sein Holz gespalten und war scheinbar glücklich. Der Motor sei recht warm gewesen aber hätte funktioniert. 

Ich hoffe somit, das diese Aktion erledigt ist.

Es war scheinbar so ein alter Holzspalter der soo geschickt ist, weil der noch ein Fußpedal hat ! Na Ja - egal sind nicht meine Finger..


Danke nochmals an Alle die mir geholfen haben

Chris

*NACHTRAG zum Thema:*

*Der Spalter hat  das ganze Wochenende gearbeitet.*


----------

